# setback for begginer?



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I will be taking a buddy out on his first trip boarding next week. I showed him the basics on a piece of tarp in my front room. I know the angle to set up his bindings, but was just wondering about a setback. He will be learning on my wifes flow elation (they are the same weight more or less). Its a regular camber board and I have detuned the edges. 

Once he has falling leaf I will set up the bindings for his preferred direction. I was thinking a slight setback might make it less catchy at first, any thoughts?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have never heard of the before but I do know it will be harder for him to ride switch when coming out of the falling leave all day. If everything is centered you can work from there plus he might be weird and switch what foot he like having forward half way into the day like my wife and like that more. Plus most people tend to lean back on the board when they first learning so they lose all edge control and a set make might make this happen more. I am sure a certified instructor will be along soon to tell you what works for most people.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

no just set him up dead center. then what ever binding angles are most comfortable for him. its not to hard to figure out if hes regular or goofy before you hit up the mountain. stand be hind him and shove him forward hard. whichever foot come out first is his front foot.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Don`t set the bindings back. A new rider never puts enough weight on their front foot in the beginning. A set back will exacerbate this problem. Set the bindings centered or even a tad forward to make it easier to keep more weight on the front of the board. This will help the new rider torsionally twist the board effectively..


I have always had them centered until now and I've taught 3 or 4 buddies. Just checking. Now that you mention it getting too far back is always something beginners do, I might just shift him forward a little once falling leaf is completed. Looks like he may be lucky and have fresh pow for his first time on a board.

I will show him the ropes briefly and then be off in the pow, he will get it in no time he is very athletic and has good balance. 

The sweet Japanese fluffy pow, its been so long. My stokeomiter is off the scale right now..


----------

